# [SOLVED]Problemi con il Device Notifier di KDE con l'unmount

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

è da un po' di tempo che quando tento di smontare qualsiasi dispositivo rimuovibile USB usando il Device Notifier, spesso al click sull'icona eject o non succede niente oppure ottengo questo messaggio:

"Could not unmount/eject the following device: DEVICE_NAME One or more files on this device are open within an application".  Ovviamente nessuno sta usando il dispositivo, non ci sono finestre di dolphin aperte e nessuna shell è posizionata sul path della memoria flash in questione.

Se provo a rimuovere il dispositivo da dolphin dice:

org.freedesktop.org.Hal.Device.Volume.NotMountedByHal: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL

Ho già letto questo e qualche altro post, ma sinceramente non sono riuscito a ricavarne una soluzione.

Qualcuno ha un'idea di cosa sia accaduto?

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> "Could not unmount/eject the following device: DEVICE_NAME One or more files on this device are open within an application"

 

Prova con fuser -m [mountpoint] (o qualcosa di simile) per vedere chi sta usando il device.

A me capitava spesso con dolphin, anzi con kthumbnailqualchecosa, non so se è lo stesso problema.

Hai la use "thumbnail" attiva per dolphin?

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora il messaggio esatto è:

Could not umount the device. One or more files on this device are open within an application.

fuser -m mount_point non restituisce nulla, infatti anche facendo semplicemente umount mount_point si smonta tranquillamente.

Per quanto riguarda le USE flag di dolphin, l'unica attiva è handbook.

EDIT: A proposito. Ho notato che questo problema me lo da principalmente, se non esclusivamente con una scheda SD. Non vorrei che fosse colpa del lettore. Perché ad esempio se inserisco la pendrive in questo lettore che ha anche una porta USB non me la legge.  :Sad:  Booh, vacci a capire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho scoperto che questo problema me lo da anche con altre schede SD, ma anche inserendole in un lettore di memori card USB. Quindi non dovrebbe essere né un problema legato al lettore né alle SD.

Infatti anche con una compact flash, stesso problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente... anche a distanza di tempo e dopo aggiornamenti, ancora ho questo problema.  :Sad:  Ma che diavolo sarà!?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho fatto un'altra prova.

Ho creato un'utenza nuova e provato a collegare una memoria di massa e a smontarla. Ho usato quella che sicuramente mi avrebbe dato il problema.

Ebbene, me l'ha smontata tranquillamente, quindi è un problema relativo esclusivamente alla mia utenza.

Che diavolo potrebbe essere successo?  :Neutral: 

----------

## pierino_89

Allora, a quanto scrivi deduco che si stiano picchiando l'applet dei device che c'è sulla barra con il sistema di mount interno a kde (che viene usato da dolphin).

Ora non mi ricordo bene come funzioni la cosa, mi era successa parecchio tempo fa, comunque il concetto è che uno dei due usa hal e l'altro no.

Per questo motivo quando smonti, il pirulo in questione chiede ad hal di smontare la partizione, e hal risponde:

```
org.freedesktop.org.Hal.Device.Volume.NotMountedByHal: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL 
```

ovvero: "Non è un problema mio!", di conseguenza kde restituisce l'errore predefinito, ovvero "Il device potrebbe essere ancora in uso".

Non mi ricordo di preciso cosa avevo fatto per risolvere, comunque avevo smanettato nelle proprietà dell'applet di smontaggio.

Se preferisci un approccio più rapido, puoi fare l'upgrade alla 4.6 che non dipende più da hal.

----------

## fbcyborg

mmmh... ho capito. 

Ma sto pirulo come dici te,  :Very Happy:  LOL, non si può aggiornare/configurare?

----------

## pierino_89

È quel che ti ho suggerito di fare. Fai click destro sul notificatore dei dispositivi e controlla cosa fa. Ora non so dirti come sia perché sulla 4.6 mi sembra diverso (su montaggio automatico mi apre la stessa schermata delle impostazioni di sistema), comunque avevo toccato qualcosa lì dentro.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì scusa hai ragione. 

Avevo già provato a farlo ma non c'è nulla che faccia riferimento a hal.

----------

## pierino_89

Non fa riferimento ad hal esplicitamente, però devi disabilitare qualunque policy di mount automatico. O almeno, il mio problema era collegato a quello.

Nel caso non ti venga in mente niente, puoi provare a zappare via selettivamente le config in ~/.kde4/share/apps finché non risolvi, anche se non è il massimo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, preferisco non zappare nulla... 

Per togliere qualunque policy di automount invece?

----------

## pierino_89

Nel tab "montaggio automatico" togli tutti i segni di spunta...

Hai già provato a rimuovere il notificatore dispositivi dalla barra e vedere se il mount / unmount da dolphin funziona in questo modo?

P.S: teoricamente rimuovendo e rimettendo il notificatore dispositivi dovresti riportarlo alla configurazione iniziale.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sono andato a verificare le impostazioni in System Settings->Advanced->Removable Devices e 

la voce "Enable automatic mounting of removable media non era selezionata. L'ho selezionata, attivando 

anche le tre opzioni sottostanti, ma non è cambiato nulla. Quindi per ora lo rimetto disabilitato, come

era prima. Poi non so se ti riferissi ad altro, quando parlavi di tab "montaggio automatico".

Avevo già provato a rimuovere e rimettere il device notifier, ma non è cambiato nulla purtroppo.

L'umount da dolphin non funziona, il mount sì. In effetti sembra che Dolphin e il Device Notifier soffrano

dello stesso problema, anche se dolphin sputa fuori questo messaggio a differenza di Device Notifier:

org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volum.NotMountedByHal: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Quote:*   

> Poi non so se ti riferissi ad altro, quando parlavi di tab "montaggio automatico". 

 

Intendevo nelle proprietà del device manager, nella 4.6 c'è quello, nella 4.5 non ricordo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, penso che sitamo parlando della stessa cosa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho smanettato un po' con la configurazione di KDE, e in System Settings->Advanced->Removable Devices ho visto che l'automatic mounting of removable media era disattivato. 

Intanto non ho capito una cosa: ogni volta che collego il mio disco USB alla porta del computer, viene montato, e viene creata sempre la stessa directory sotto /media, ovvero /media/7E370FA5115385B7/, dentro la quale c'è il contenuto del disco esterno. Non capisco: se l'automounter si KDE è disattivato, chi è che automonta, e chi è che crea sempre quella directory che si chiama allo stesso modo?

Ho provato dunque ad attivare l'automatic mounting of removable media e ogni volta che inserisco il cavo USB mi monta il disco(in automatico, ovviamente) però mi mostra questo popup:

```
error mounting: mount exited with exit code 18: failed to write lock '/dev/sdi1': resource temporarily unavailable error opening '/dev/sdi1': resource temporarily unavailable failed to mount '/dev/sdi1': resource temporarily unavailable
```

 :Confused: 

In ogni caso c'è di buono che il disco viene sempre montato in una locazione come /media/disk (creata al volo), e non più in quel /media/{codice_strano} (che poco mi da fastidio tutto sommato). Inoltre in tutti i test di smontaggio che ho fatto, non mi è mai successo che desse l'errore di cui stiamo parlando in questo thread. Almeno fin'ora sono riuscito a smontare il disco senza problemi usando il device notifier.

Forse con queste nuove informazioni si riesce a capire se ho qualche inghippo sul sistema.  :Neutral: 

----------

## pierino_89

/media/codicestrano deriva dal fatto che in genere si dà alla cartella il nome della label della partizione. Se non ha una label ogni tanto escono cose strane.

Come ti dicevo tempo fa, vanno in conflitto il notificatore dei dispositivi e l'aggeggio di sistema. Prova a rimuovere il notificatore dispositivi dalla barra, e vedere come va usando solo dolphin.

Se in questo modo va meglio, perlomeno abbiamo identificato il problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente. Il dispositivo continua ad essere montato in automatico, ma anche rimuovendo il device notifier dalla barra e usando solo dolphin non cambia nulla. 

Ma io non capisco se l'aggeggio di sistema vada usato o no, dal momento che esiste il device notifier di KDE, oppure se è necessario.

----------

## fbcyborg

Pare che con l'aggiornamento a KDE 4.6.2 la faccenda sia risolta. Spero di non aver parlato troppo presto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma eventualmente sapete se c'è un modo per dire a KDE che deve montare il device in un'altra locazione su disco?

----------

## pierino_89

Credo che dovresti chiederlo a udisk, non a kde.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma c'è da fare un file di configurazione o cosa? Ho visto che è un programma da riga di comando.

----------

